# I sure hope everyone is adhering to the size limits on crappie.



## TimTaylor75 (Apr 7, 2009)

I spent 4 hours today floating around at Two Bridges from 3-7pm and saw a lot of full stringers. I caught ~35 crappie, but only 3 were legal size, which I kept. I'm not making any assumptions, but if my ratio of caught to kept is any indicator as to what other people were doing today, they must have been catching around 100+ fish for their number of keepers. _IF_ my ratio carried over that is. Either that or they just caught all of my keepers for me.


----------



## big red (Feb 4, 2010)

i was on indian lake today and the crappies that we caught weren't many but, they were of quaility.we kept only 12 crappies and 1 nice channel.we through back probably 10 that didn't make it on the scale.the smallest kept was 9.5 and the biggest was a 15.some folks just don't care about rules and regulations.when they get caught then they will maybe change.


----------



## "Big" mark the shark (Jan 21, 2010)

We where there yesterday and seen a group of individuals that had a lot of small one's in the basket.I seed to my brother loud enough about the 9" limit and they didn't keep any more while we where there.lol it was killing them not keeping them had a good laugh.at them tho


----------



## jiggerman (Nov 2, 2009)

Believe it or not, people do not even take time to read the rules, so they just keep everything. Someday they will get caught and hopefully they will get a big fine. I think it will only get worse as more people continue to fish.


----------



## Snyd (May 5, 2004)

TimTaylor - Every year I see bank fisherman keep basicly anything they catch. Now I am not saying all bank fisherman but I have seen a number of them keep very small crappie. I even have seen a select few with several rods out not just the two you are allowed here in ohio.


----------



## FISNFOOL (May 12, 2009)

I have seen a lot of people buy a license and never take a copy of the regs.

A lot of folks only fish for pan fish and do not know there are regulations for crappie. 

One good weekend of enforcement would get the word out in a hurry. The fines are per fish.


----------



## BrOnZeBaCk BuTcHeR (Jul 23, 2008)

I agree with fishnfool. I think that there has to be a consequence, in order for the fish populations to thrive like we want them to. Somebody has to go on the beat and punish the people not following the rules. A couple stiff fines and an obvious presence of enforcement would make people think twice about picking up a regulations book.


----------



## TritonBill (Apr 9, 2004)

I feel lucky to live near West Branch and Berlin. Our average size there seems to be about 9 1/2 inches. Its not too hard to catch 10-11 inchers. Last night we caught 21 keepers and about 8 that were too small.

I think even where I fish the average size has decreased in the past 4-5 years.

I wish they would start checking livewells at the ramp.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## Insco (Apr 9, 2008)

I think checking would be the place to start. In all my years of fishing I have never had anyone check my livewell or stringer and never have I been asked for a fishing license. Do they check anyone?


----------



## JTKessOH (Sep 19, 2009)

Like many of you guys have said I see all kinds of guys keeping way too small of fish. The ratio for me this weekend was about the same TimTaylor75 and I threw them all back anyway. I wouldn't mind seeing a bigger presence by wildlife officers on the lakes. It couldn't hurt.


----------



## willisbucks (Mar 30, 2011)

I was on bank last night fish a well known cove and two people where on other side with 9 poles in the water....


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

FISNFOOL said:


> I have seen a lot of people buy a license and never take a copy of the regs.
> 
> A lot of folks only fish for pan fish and do not know there are regulations for crappie.
> 
> One good weekend of enforcement would get the word out in a hurry. The fines are per fish.


i have also seen this many times. so many people just dont think there doing anything wrong. and i know that most people would just like to not get involved. but i have turned netters in on dale hollow before. and i tried to turn in some snaggers at the head waters of the east fork one night. but my phone wouldnt get out. what really needs to happen is for more fishermen to take an active role and turn in a few of these guys. there is just to many people fishing and not near enough officers.
sherman


----------



## LoweBoat (Apr 14, 2004)

One, if ODNR would do some checking once in a while a lot if it would stop.

Two, if ODNR would get serious about fines like $1500 for every fish under the size limit it would stop.

Third, if ODNR would fine $1000 for each pole exceeding the 2 per person limit it would stop.

Can't follow the rules, pay the price!


----------



## fid (Apr 8, 2009)

sherman51 said:


> ...not near enough officers.


That's the biggest issue in my opinion, in just the last 3 years of fishing around Central Ohio I've been asked for my license one time. And that was on a Memorial Day weekend when ODNR was out in full force at a local reservoir.

As a side note; I go up to Minnesota once a year to go ice fishing for a long weekend with friends, and every single year we've been up there - we've had an ODNR official stop by our shack at least once during the weekend to check our licenses and what we've caught.


----------



## onthewater (May 20, 2005)

FYI, The Delaware Co. Game Warden was at Hoover checking people yesterday. A friend of mine called him after seeing the same things you all are bitching about.


----------



## GerardV (May 17, 2009)

I never took part in this kind of stuff, but growing up in Chicago, people would take matters into their owns hands. I've seen people's gear thrown in the water, tires slashed, or worse. 

Just to be clear, I AM NOT recommending that is how we deal with poachers. It is up to the ODNR to do their job and deal with them. I've never been a fan of vigilante justice so the best we can do is call the poacher line. 

You would think in a big city, however, that poaching would be a bigger issue - it wasn't from what I saw. People were more respectful because there was an immediate, and often painful consequence if you didn't follow the written, and unwritten rules.

That doesn't make it right, I am just pointing out the differences which fascinate me.

I have also never been asked for my license, etc.


----------



## Byg (Jun 6, 2006)

I was checked @ indian Lake this past Saturday. I had 3 crappie all 11"
and one right at 9'" which normally I would not keep. Since the weather has sucked I need them for the freezer. But it made me nervous when he measured it.. Would like to see them checking more also, GL to all


----------



## Muskarp (Feb 5, 2007)

I find it odd that back during ice season the w/o was at Alum every day checking and now they are nowhere to be found. 

I've seen an Asian fellow pulling crappies (every time I'm at this one particular spot (we both probably think the other never works)) and wondered if they might be small. However, it's tough to accurately measure a fish from 80yds away. So, I'm not going to turn a guy in based on speculation. Maybe the 15" eye's I'm throwing in the livewell look undersized to him as well.


----------



## saugmon (Jun 14, 2006)

We were checked by a division of wildlife officer friday evening bank fishing for cats at Indian. First time in 12+ years at Indian that I have been checked.The buddy with me was with me when we last got checked.The officer spied on us with binoculars for a few minutes and then started to BS about the fishing.Finally he asked us for our liscenses and checked the fish basket.He wanted to know if we had any other stringers of fish. Then he spied the next group down from us with his binoculars. Couldn't have been more than 15 yds, LOL!

I've never been checked at the ramp.The watercraft officers do their boat checks and sometimes asks me about a fishing survey.

I've seen many people keeping hand sized white bass last week.No size limit,but not much meat on a 6"-8" white bass.


----------



## GerardV (May 17, 2009)

If I see someone poaching I always call it in. But, I have walked over to poachers and told them to be careful because the ODNR rented one of the houses that overlooks the Leibs fishing area, and is doing ongoing video surveillance. 

Sometimes, I will tell them how I saw the officer leave the house, take a boat over to where a poacher was fishing, write a $500 ticket and confiscate the fish, and all the fishing gear. 

None of which is true. 

More than once, the poacher threw the fish back, or packed up and left. 

I always wonder if I am crossing a line when I do it and have resisted the urge to mention it on the forum. The last thing I want is someone getting into a fight because they try it, even if it is well intentioned on their part. 

By pretending to be the poacher's friend, it isn't confrontational which is important to me. The last thing I want is a fight, especially considering my background in the pro-gun movement. 

To me, no poacher is worth a physical confrontation. It destroys me inside to see it and not be able to do anything.


----------



## Capital outdoorsman (Mar 27, 2006)

In my 6 years in Ohio been checked 1 time for a license and one time for a lifejacket (cuz he couldn't see them in my canoe). I wonder how much checking they are supposed to do. I know they have other tasks to perform. I just wonder what the typical day is like for them.


----------



## firstflight111 (May 22, 2008)

LoweBoat said:


> One, if ODNR would do some checking once in a while a lot if it would stop.
> 
> Two, if ODNR would get serious about fines like $1500 for every fish under the size limit it would stop.
> 
> ...


1 they do that 
2 no it would not 
3 aahhhh noooooo
4 there always going to be rule breakers then why do the have LEO????


----------



## Pigsticker (Oct 18, 2006)

GerardV said:


> If I see someone poaching I always call it in. But, I have walked over to poachers and told them to be careful because the ODNR rented one of the houses that overlooks the Leibs fishing area, and is doing ongoing video surveillance.
> 
> Sometimes, I will tell them how I saw the officer leave the house, take a boat over to where a poacher was fishing, write a $500 ticket and confiscate the fish, and all the fishing gear.
> 
> ...


Sir may I asked why you would feel compelled to pack heat when going fishing in broad daylight at a public lake in the burbs? Im not trying to flame you honestly. I dont know if you had to deposit large sums of cash from a business you own on the way to the lake or think maybe theres Kodiak bears at Hoover or anything else about you. You preach being non confrontational but to me any man who carries a gun, probably loaded, to a place like that is looking for trouble or at least expecting it. If you feel im attacking you I apologize and dont answer. I feel less safe already going fishing now.

Im 41 and have spent my life fishing around central Ohio and Erie and have only been asked once for my licence. It was 20 years ago at the washed out bridge in Galena. Ive probably fished a public place they could check close to 1000 times since ive been required to have one. Not a good ratio. But ive been to Canada at least 25 weeks in past summers and been asked EVERY trip.

To the earlier poster-You didnt have to show those ODNR officers anything. I think theyre out of their jurisdiction in Minnesota.


----------



## hang_loose (Apr 2, 2008)

A few years ago the ODNR pulled me over on Alum Creek and issued citations to my kids for wearing their life jackets. Citations were free whistles and a certificate congratulating them for wearing their PFD's.

What a nice impression to leave on kids.


----------



## RushCreekAngler (Jan 19, 2011)

Pigsticker said:


> Sir may I asked why you would feel compelled to pack heat when going fishing in broad daylight at a public lake in the burbs? Im not trying to flame you honestly. I dont know if you had to deposit large sums of cash from a business you own on the way to the lake or think maybe theres Kodiak bears at Hoover or anything else about you. You preach being non confrontational but to me any man who carries a gun, probably loaded, to a place like that is looking for trouble or at least expecting it. If you feel im attacking you I apologize and dont answer. I feel less safe already going fishing now.
> 
> Im 41 and have spent my life fishing around central Ohio and Erie and have only been asked once for my licence. It was 20 years ago at the washed out bridge in Galena. Ive probably fished a public place they could check close to 1000 times since ive been required to have one. Not a good ratio. But ive been to Canada at least 25 weeks in past summers and been asked EVERY trip.
> 
> To the earlier poster-You didnt have to show those ODNR officers anything. I think theyre out of their jurisdiction in Minnesota.



I did not see anything in his post that would indicate he was packing. I fish mostly in rather remote areas, and I am planning to pack myself, mainly due to feral dogs and coyotes, but if i was fishing in a more urban area, I would pack, mainly due to the greater chance in a urban area of being attacked or robbed due to gang and drug activity. You have more of a chance of running into that in a urban area, which is why I usually avoid those areas at all costs.

Let's not assume that just because someone has a CCW Permit and Carries that they are troublemakers - most are very responsible and law abiding citizens - it's not right to assume otherwise, just as it would not be right for me to assume someone is poaching or fishing without a license just because they have a line in the water.


Now that I've said my piece, let's keep this thread on subject - about adhering to the limits.


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

Pigsticker said:


> Sir may I asked why you would feel compelled to pack heat when going fishing in broad daylight at a public lake in the burbs? Im not trying to flame you honestly. I dont know if you had to deposit large sums of cash from a business you own on the way to the lake or think maybe theres Kodiak bears at Hoover or anything else about you. You preach being non confrontational but to me any man who carries a gun, probably loaded, to a place like that is looking for trouble or at least expecting it. If you feel im attacking you I apologize and dont answer. I feel less safe already going fishing now.


Not sure how you single handedly turned a crappie post into a gun post, but you managed. You need to read his post again, no where did he even mention carrying a gun. And even if he did, that makes HIM the problem? I sure would like to hear more about you ideas here?


----------



## fishing (Mar 5, 2011)

I hate when you catch a lot of fish and get your limit before others and they automatically assume you have under sized fish! I've called odnr on myself before just because some idiot tried to confront me about my fish. Like for instance trying to stress about the legal sized in the lake and bag limit. Lol but I always have the fishing regulation pamphlet on me. But the idiot doesn't lol. I seen a lot of people keep under sized fish and I do call odnr on them. I don't try to take matters in my own hands by being an a-----e! Just because idiot thinks he's the guru of fishing by the way he talks about fish. But only catching five inch crappies, all talk and no real fishing actions lol. Then try to take over the spot I'm fishing and still catching small crappies. He needs to read the book about panfish and you'll get better ratio in catching bigger fish hahaha! Example, fishes likes to hang around spots where the water temperature is a couple of degrees higher then other areas. And Also invest in a hummingbird smart cast rf15. You know who you are you idiot.


----------



## catfishhuntr (Mar 27, 2009)

i was up at a few favorite holes yesterday before the storm hit caught around 8 good sized crappies over 10 inches and 4 12inch plus white bass threw them all back but i did see and talk to 2 guys keepin all that they caught and warned them of the the fines involved for being a greedy bunch of #[email protected]%& and iguess they thought i ment good and they threw back the small ones but i think it was more of my buddy flashing his badge that did the trick


----------



## fontinalis (Mar 29, 2011)

Pigsticker said:


> Sir may I asked why you would feel compelled to pack heat when going fishing in broad daylight at a public lake in the burbs? Im not trying to flame you honestly. I dont know if you had to deposit large sums of cash from a business you own on the way to the lake or think maybe theres Kodiak bears at Hoover or anything else about you. You preach being non confrontational but to me any man who carries a gun, probably loaded, to a place like that is looking for trouble or at least expecting it. If you feel im attacking you I apologize and dont answer. I feel less safe already going fishing now.
> 
> Im 41 and have spent my life fishing around central Ohio and Erie and have only been asked once for my licence. It was 20 years ago at the washed out bridge in Galena. Ive probably fished a public place they could check close to 1000 times since ive been required to have one. Not a good ratio. But ive been to Canada at least 25 weeks in past summers and been asked EVERY trip.
> 
> To the earlier poster-You didnt have to show those ODNR officers anything. I think theyre out of their jurisdiction in Minnesota.



I exercise my 2nd amendment just about every time i go fishing, why? Because this is america and i can. Am i looking for a fight, absolutely not, but i know that i can protect myself and my family should something happen. People get attacked on nice sunny days too


----------



## FISNFOOL (May 12, 2009)

Hey Pigsticker,

If the burbs are so crime free, why is there a police dept.? Ever hear of someone getting beat after a minor traffic accident? The media calls that road rage.

It is not about fear, it is about being prepared. When seconds count, Cops are only minutes away.

As a retired Police Officer from a major city in Ohio, it never ceases to amaze me when people get upset about others exercising their so called by the media "gun rights"

In the 60's during the racial rights movement some groups armed themselves for protection during the marches, the media called that, exercising their civil rights. When the gays demonstrated for equality, the media called it, wanting their civil rights. Google Pink Pistols. They have armed themselves for protection. The organization now has 60 chapters in 33 states and three countries. 

Interesting how history has repeated itself for people wanting their civil rights.

A gun is manufactured item. It has no rights. But those honest citizens that chose to carry one, as allowed by law, are called all sorts of terms and questioned by those that chose not to do so.

It is their civil right to do so.

National government collected data confirms the fact that when someone may be armed has lowered the street assault crimes in every state that has restored the civil rights taken away by previous wrongful legislation. Be glad honest people are now exercising their rights. It makes the community safer for you. Not because they would defend you, but because the bad guys think you may be armed.

I hope these true facts can ease some of your fears.

No printed gun control law has ever stopped a crime.

And major crime can occur on the way back from the lake. There are insane people and criminals out there with guns illegally in there possession daily.

And if not armed, they can certainly beat down someone to do whatever they want. 

Google mass shooting at McDonald's as an example. Crime can happen anywhere.

It is amazing how soon people forget.

Enjoy your freedoms and civil rights my friend. just don't default others for doing the same.

PS:
Yes the concealed carry law in Ohio means the gun legally carried is loaded.


----------



## buttugly (May 20, 2011)

fontinalis said:


> I exercise my 2nd amendment just about every time i go fishing, why? Because this is america and i can. Am i looking for a fight, absolutely not, but i know that i can protect myself and my family should something happen. People get attacked on nice sunny days too


amen brother


----------



## MLAROSA (May 20, 2004)

Pigsticker said:


> Sir may I asked why you would feel compelled to pack heat when going fishing in broad daylight at a public lake in the burbs? Im not trying to flame you honestly.


I carry everywhere I legally can, and that includes the canoee up at hoover. I don't suspect I will ever need to use my firearm in a defensive manner while fishing, but my firearm certainly is more secure on my person then leaving it in my vehicle that is out of eye sight. Every year on this forum we hear of a few vehicles that were broken in to while people were out on their boats.



Pigsticker said:


> I feel less safe already going fishing now.


Well, I'll tell you, I feel more safe knowing there are other trained, law abiding and responsibile citizens out there "packing heat".


----------



## lordofthepunks (Feb 24, 2009)

hey fisnfool, your long post is going to clog up the server....

pigsticker just asked a simple question, i doubt he is anti guns and anti freedom and anti rights like some of you are assuming. beleive it or not, some people make it through there whole lives having never needed a gun for anything. i know thats hard to fathom for some. 

ive fished more often then anyone i know, ive been asked for my fishing license one time and that was in florida when i was 17 years old. i agree that odnr could prob generate monies if they actually wrote some tickets once in awhile.


----------



## FISNFOOL (May 12, 2009)

Hi my friend. I know it is long. I hit the quote button my mistake too but cleared the quote.

I think we all hope we never need the gun.


----------



## MLAROSA (May 20, 2004)

lordofthepunks said:


> pigsticker just asked a simple question, i doubt he is anti guns and anti freedom and anti rights like some of you are assuming.


Well, I could have agreed with you, except he did post the following.



Pigsticker said:


> You preach being non confrontational *but to me any man who carries a gun, probably loaded, to a place like that is looking for trouble *or at least expecting it. If you feel im attacking you I apologize and dont answer. *I feel less safe already going fishing now.*


That certainly doesn't sound like someone who is "pro freedom" or "pro rights" or "pro gun" - the terms you used.

Perhaps we all read what he wrote with the wrong tone, after all we all know it can easily be taken the wrong way online. If that is the case, I'm sure he will be along shortly to clear it up, and I'll gladly apologize and delete my posts...

To stay on topic, I have only been asked for a fishing license one time - about 10 years ago while on a float on the big darby. Ironically I wasn't even fishing.....


----------



## FISNFOOL (May 12, 2009)

MLAROSA

And that was just because of his signature and background. Nothing in his post mentioned carrying a gun.


----------



## lordofthepunks (Feb 24, 2009)

im just saying that i didnt take any of what he said personally. i own guns, i carry them from time to time in situations but i wouldnt call myself "pro guns". its a right we have, sometimes i choose to exercise that right, but its also a right to not carry and to not like guns. to eachs own, i wreckon thats what i am saying. no biggie

fisnfool, i was just playing with you. make your posts as long as you want, im sure the server can handle it.


----------



## FISNFOOL (May 12, 2009)

Like I said, it can happen anywhere.

This just in:
Dad who split up fight in McDonald's shot dead...in "no-guns" Great Britain

The Mirror, a British newspaper, recently reported that a father-of-four who split up a fight in a London McDonald's was shot dead moments later.

An honest citizen tried to do the right thing and paid with is life.

Raymond Mitchell, 34, had only popped into the restaurant to buy a hot chocolate.

But he apparently caused offence after splitting up two men fighting in the queue.

One of them, who had several gold teeth, shouted at Raymond: "You are gonna die tonight, you are not gonna see the morning."

The thug is then said to have phoned an accomplice to fetch a gun, yelling into his mobile: "Bring me that thing."

Raymond left the 24-hour McDonald's but was chased into a cul-de-sac. The gun was then delivered and Mr. Mitchell was beaten and pistol-whipped before being shot three times in an alley in Brixton, South London, at 6.50am on Sunday. Raymond, nicknamed Brown, was taken to hospital but died hours later.

One neighbour, who saw the shooting but was too terrified to be named, said: "He was begging, literally begging for his life. I didn't dare look out my window in case they saw me. I heard them laughing and swearing at him, calling him a 'b***h'. I heard them laughing afterwards as well."

Raymond's partner, who asked not to be named, said: "I'm terrified. They're still out there and they've not been caught. I've been told how they were laughing, actually laughing after they beat him and shot him. How could anybody do something like that?"


----------



## FISNFOOL (May 12, 2009)

lordofthepunks said:


> im just saying that i didnt take any of what he said personally. i own guns, i carry them from time to time in situations but i wouldnt call myself "pro guns". its a right we have, sometimes i choose to exercise that right, but its also a right to not carry and to not like guns. to eachs own, i wreckon thats what i am saying. no biggie
> 
> fisnfool, i was just playing with you. make your posts as long as you want, im sure the server can handle it.


I know. We have been joking about that. No offense taken. And I believe in free speech, that is a civil right here too. By why go down to the level of all the name calling to cloud the issue.

The media main stream media has never once mentioned your civil right. Instead you honest citizens are labeled gun slingers, rootin tootin cowboys packin heat, etc.


----------



## lordofthepunks (Feb 24, 2009)

FISNFOOL said:


> Like I said, it can happen anywhere.
> 
> This just in:
> Dad who split up fight in McDonald's shot dead...in "no-guns" Great Britain
> ...


isnt this thread about keeping short crappie? ever hear of the "unlucky lottery" well that guy hit it. carrying a gun for situations like that is about like making your christmans list based of the money your going to win in the next power ball drawing. i guess you have to be prepared just in case huh.


----------



## FISNFOOL (May 12, 2009)

Yeah we really need to get back on topic.

Said thing is if it happen here and he had a carry permit, he would not have tried to break up the fight. Those with permits know the law.

He probably would have dialed 911 instead.


----------



## MLAROSA (May 20, 2004)

I'm not sure a CCW permit would make one not try to break up a fight.

Duty to retreat only applies to the use of deadly force. Should be mentioned that not all states have the ridiculous duty to retreat clause either.

For example in that story a person with a CHL could not have pulled their weapon to break the fight up. A person with a CHL could have attempted to break up the fight in the manner this guy did and then latter used deadly force to defend himself when he feared for his life or great bodily harm.

The article is an excellent example of the reasons one might wish to carry a firearm while fishing. The victim in this story was going to get hot chocolate, just as thousands of fishermen stop on their way to the lake to pick up a coffee or hot chocolate.

Regardless of how you interperate Ohio law, one thing is clear - if this man had a CHL and had been carrying he would have stood a much better chance at surviving.


----------



## GerardV (May 17, 2009)

Pigsticker - feel free to comment and ask the question. The reason I carry a gun, even while fishing, is I know there are predators in society. 

The fact remains that people want to try and equate me with a criminal because the media tries to portray everyone with a gun as such. My gun is not a threat to anyone, unless they try to hurt me, or try to hurt someone I love.

So, unless you attack me, or attack my family, you have nothing to worry about. 

If you choose not to carry a gun that is your business. I won't throw stones at you because of your choice. However, to claim you are less safe because a law abiding citizen is carrying a gun flies is the face of logic. 

The evidence to support legal concealed carry is overwhelming - anyone looking at the issue objectively comes to that assumption. Right now, millions of law abiding citizens are carrying a gun right now and there aren't shoot-outs, no wild west moments, etc. 

Right now, all around Ohio, there are criminals with guns and nothing you do will stop them from carrying. Those are the gun toters you need to worry about, not me.

I've spent the better part of ten years fighting for the rights of all Ohioans. The truth is that concealed carry by law abiding citizens makes us all safer, and unbiased statistics prove that.

My gun, carried legally, makes me safer. But, because it is concealed and criminals don't know if I am armed, or if you are armed, it also makes you safer.

Even if you disrespect my viewpoint, I am happy to know my actions help you.


----------



## TimTaylor75 (Apr 7, 2009)

Holy crappie! What did you guys do to my thread?


----------



## GerardV (May 17, 2009)

Sorry, TimTaylor75 - when I made my original post to the thread, I thought I was helping by explaining what I have done, every so often, when I see a poacher. I thought that was on subject.

I am really sorry it when this way.

Gerard



TimTaylor75 said:


> Holy crappie! What did you guys do to my thread?


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

I only carry my Crappies concealed in a Cooler.  The White Crappies look short until you squeeze their tail fins down to measure 9 inches. That could be why the Original Poster thought the Crappies were undersized.


----------



## JignPig Guide (Aug 3, 2007)

fontinalis said:


> I exercise my 2nd amendment just about every time i go fishing, why? Because this is america and i can.


This thread started out about crappie, but now it's about - Bang bang shoot'em up pow! Against other Americans.

Here is the closer... If you have a right to pack a gun in order to protect yourself from/against another American, then why doesn't the single working mom have a right to health care for herself and her kids? One involves ending life. And the other involves prolonging life.


----------



## GerardV (May 17, 2009)

Well played! 



Jigging Jim said:


> I only carry my Crappies concealed in a Cooler.  The White Crappies look short until you squeeze their tail fins down to measure 9 inches. That could be why the Original Poster thought the Crappies were undersized.


----------



## Capital outdoorsman (Mar 27, 2006)

Guns? Ha! Who needs guns to protect themselves? I'm a friggin ninja. 

So lets check the list of things never to talk about on OGF:
1. weight of a fish
2. eating a bass
3. keeping/eating a muskie
4. packin heat!
5. STDs (no one talks about these here but I still think it should be on the list)


----------



## Muskarp (Feb 5, 2007)

Capital outdoorsman said:


> So lets check the list of things never to talk about on OGF:
> 1. weight of a fish
> 2. eating a bass
> 3. keeping/eating a muskie
> ...


You forgot HP restrictions.

Might be able to add radar images as well. (see Tornados in Ohio) We'll have to wait and see.


----------



## I_Shock_Em (Jul 20, 2008)

JignPig Guide said:


> Here is the closer... If you have a right to pack a gun in order to protect yourself from/against another American, then why doesn't the single working mom have a right to health care for herself and her kids? One involves ending life. And the other involves prolonging life.


Really???



Capital,

Don't forget "dogs chasing deer" That one always stirs the pot


----------



## firemanstevec34 (Apr 14, 2008)

I was fishing at Spencer Lake the other evening with my two sons ages 9 and 6 and they wanted to keep the bigger crappie thay were catching. I wasn't sur of the length limit so we didn't keep any. Most of the fish they were catching were in the 7-8 inch range. Saw a guy at the ramp that had a bucket full of 5-6 inch crappie. I asked him what the legal size was and he said Spencer lake didn't have a length limit. I was amazed somebody would even think about keeping fish that small. Still glad I didnt let the kids keep their 7-8 inch fish. I say let them grow up.


----------



## TimTaylor75 (Apr 7, 2009)

Hopefully he was going to release them into a pond.


----------



## fontinalis (Mar 29, 2011)

TimTaylor75 said:


> Hopefully he was going to release them into a pond.


Hopefully not, that would be illegal.


----------



## Capital outdoorsman (Mar 27, 2006)

Forgot the granddaddy of em all......posting a spot. How could I bypass that one?

Seriously though, I don't think that this is the place for social injustices like healthcare rights or politics like the right to carry a gun. Those arguments just have no ending. We are not the size limit police. If you like to report people by all means. I just try to do my part by keeping a minimal amount of fish for my family to have a meal once in a while. It'd be great if everyone adhered to the law but they don't.


----------



## GerardV (May 17, 2009)

I never mentioned carry a gun, or guns specifically. People assumed because of my signature that I go fishing armed. 

All I said is I like to avoid confrontations, yet, somehow that led to someone challenging my status as a law abiding person. It also almost got me into a confrontation - go figure.


----------



## lordofthepunks (Feb 24, 2009)

GerardV said:


> I never mentioned carry a gun, or guns specifically. People assumed because of my signature that I go fishing armed.
> 
> All I said is I like to avoid confrontations, yet, somehow that led to someone challenging my status as a law abiding person. It also almost got me into a confrontation - go figure.





> By pretending to be the poacher's friend, it isn't confrontational which is important to me. The last thing I want is a fight, especially considering my background in the pro-gun movement.
> 
> 
> 
> Read more: http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/community/showthread.php?t=173954&page=2#ixzz1NJBpMR9i



that is pretty much directly mentioning guns and it had nothing to do with your signature


----------



## GerardV (May 17, 2009)

All I said was it is a concern because of my position in the pro-gun movement. How does that imply I always carry a gun, or how is that a mention of guns specifically. 

How on earth does that say I was carrying a gun while fishing? 

I did mention my association with the pro-gun movement. But, it is not an admission of carrying, or using guns for self-defense. Maybe my position in the pro-gun movement only involves hunting, or target shooting. We have people that only get involved because of hunting etc, so it isn't far-fetched. 

We have people who say they are part of the pro-gun movement but also believe in banning guns. Our President says that all the time.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

how many under size crappie did you guys shoot??LOL.

lets please talk fish.


----------



## lordofthepunks (Feb 24, 2009)

GerardV said:


> All I said was it is a concern because of my position in the pro-gun movement. How does that imply I always carry a gun, or how is that a mention of guns specifically.
> 
> How on earth does that say I was carrying a gun while fishing?
> 
> ...


whatever, i dont care im just saying how can you say "gun" in a sentence and then say you didnt mention guns? thats all. no biggie. 

people who keep fish that are not of regulation size should be prosecuted. if cops rode around all day and never wrote a ticket, half of them would be out of the job by the end of the year. odnr should take a page out of that book.


----------



## sbreech (Jun 6, 2010)

GerardV said:


> All I said was it is a concern because of my position in the pro-gun movement. How does that imply I always carry a gun, or how is that a mention of guns specifically.
> 
> How on earth does that say I was carrying a gun while fishing?
> 
> ...


Then I don't understand at all why you even mentioned your "association with the pro-gun movement" in the first place.


----------



## GerardV (May 17, 2009)

I only shoot crappie that attack me, or someone I love! 

Also, I am going to answer sbreech via PM to keep this thread about fishing. 



sherman51 said:


> how many under size crappie did you guys shoot??LOL.
> 
> lets please talk fish.


----------



## sbreech (Jun 6, 2010)

GerardV said:


> I only shoot crappie that attack me, or someone I love!
> 
> Also, I am going to answer sbreech via PM to keep this thread about fishing.


I thought it was "Crap Shoot" not "Crappie Shoot" or "Carp Shoot."


----------



## TimTaylor75 (Apr 7, 2009)

fontinalis said:


> Hopefully not, that would be illegal.


Ugh...the one time I try sarcasm on this board.


----------



## GerardV (May 17, 2009)

Don't fret, some of us got it. 



TimTaylor75 said:


> Ugh...the one time I try sarcasm on this board.


----------



## killingtime (Apr 29, 2009)

dont worry about it tim this is your thread so just say what you want, some people just have to take it to the next step. i have to admit you know how to start a thread. 65 replys not to shabby.


----------



## FISNFOOL (May 12, 2009)

MLAROSA

Great reply for those that would not know. A lot of people think that a ccw holder is just itching to pull his gun and play cop. You know that would be illegal.

I did not mean to imply that a ccw permit holder would pull a weapon to break up a fight. I meant to imply that rather than risk an immediate conflict after initiating contact, if concerned, a call for the police would be in order.

Then as you suggest, if followed after making that call, he could defend himself.

Back on topic, loadof the punks nailed it.
"people who keep fish that are not of regulation size should be prosecuted. if cops rode around all day and never wrote a ticket, half of them would be out of the job by the end of the year. odnr should take a page out of that book."

Too much public relations, not enough enforcement.


----------



## FISNFOOL (May 12, 2009)

JignPig Guide said:


> Here is the closer... If you have a right to pack a gun in order to protect yourself from/against another American, then why doesn't the single working mom have a right to health care for herself and her kids? One involves ending life. And the other involves prolonging life.


Geeze we could hijack this thread forever.

Because forcing me through my taxes to pay for such things is like forcing me to pay money to a woman I have never met. The things you mentioned are similar to what other women get in a divorce agreement. There is no free money from the government. it is taken form someone to give to someone else. If taxes we not so high we all could go back to voluntary donating to the charities we choose to support to cover such things.

Chase down he baby' daddy to pay for this stuff. It is their joint responsibility to provide for the children they bring into this world.


*In reality if we all would quit responding to off topic posts, threads could not be hijacked.

That is going to be my policy from now on because I am just as guilty as others that keep this stuff going while we are bored in the winter, not fishing because of the weather, or can't sleep. OGF, OHIO GAME AND FISH, nothing else needs posted to this site and I will no longer do so.*

*Lots of other sites we can vent on. I think when we respond here to such stuff we are destroying OGF.*


----------



## Pigsticker (Oct 18, 2006)

Thanks for the answer boss. I never inclined you were a criminal. But, I dont know why all the back peddling about how you didnt say you were packin' in original post. Apparently im not the only one who read it like that. Why would you say youd avoid confrontation considering your background in guns? We're not naive.

Your answer was because you know theres predators In society. Agreed. It looks like I just have more faith in society as a whole. Which allows me to feel more comfortable/confident being in public without feeling compelled to be strapped with a burner. I guess some people have more optimism than others. 

Imho itd be more fair to me and deter more crime if permit carriers wore their piece unconcealed like Jesse James and Billy the Kid. Or carried rifles. Then id be aware and quickly leave the area. Maybe one day restaurant seating will be gun/non gun with sections seperated with bullet proof glass.

For the record im fine with hunters and home defense. Just anti handguns and assault weapons. Those guns are for one thing, killing people.


----------



## FISNFOOL (May 12, 2009)

Pigsticker said:


> "Imho itd be more fair to me and deter more crime if permit carriers wore their piece unconcealed like Jesse James and Billy the Kid. Or carried rifles. Then id be aware and quickly leave the area. Maybe one day restaurant seating will be gun/non gun with sections seperated with bullet proof glass."
> 
> I said I was not going to reply but I feel I must.
> 
> ...


----------



## Muskarp (Feb 5, 2007)

That last post just raised the Earth's temperature by two degrees.


----------



## GerardV (May 17, 2009)

FISHNFOOL - don't engage him. If he wants to stick to the media created myths about guns, and gun owners, there is nothing you can do to change his mind. The open carry myth is straight out of the Ohio Coalition to Prevent Gun Violence playbook. 

Just like the media finds people who say they are a defender of the right to bear arms, but see concealed carry people as extremists. It is tried and true anti &#8211;gun dribble. 
Find an article titled: Our Biggest Problem, Anti-gun Gun Owners. 

It lays out the argument about people who claim to be pro-gun, but aren't. These are the same people that think if handguns and so-called assault weapons (the term is another media/anti-gun created myth) are banned the rest of the "good" guns will be spared. As if the anti-gunners will stop there. 

They also think handguns are so evil the mere presence of one can overcome someone&#8217;s good judgment. 

Find another one titled: Ohio Restaurant Carry is a Political Bellwether. 
It lays out how the anti-gunners always start an anti-gun rant by stating their undying belief in the right to bear arms. 

The facts, history and the safety shown by concealed carry practitioners nationwide disprove all the crazy comments about how dangerous it is to let the law abiding carry a gun. All the anti-gunners have to hang onto at this point is their discredited anecdotal sacred cows. 

Some people are unwilling to get past the media spin and the anti-gunners emotional blackmail to truly research the issue. These are the people who use stats from places like the Violence Policy Center as proof that guns are dangerous, instead of going to the Center for Disease Control website to find out how few gun deaths actually take place in America.

Anti-gunners demanded proof that CHL practitioners are law abiding. So, states like Texas keep detail records of crimes committed by CHL holders. The end result is that the numbers prove CHL holders are possibly the most law abiding demographic in the state. (Ohio keeps a record of revocations, which include people that move, and die, yet the number is still astoundingly low)

Since that doesn&#8217;t match their viewpoint, they claim the stats are flawed and VPC, the Brady Gang and others create their own out of thin air. 

I mentioned my association with the pro-gun movement because the media, and anti-gunners want to paint us as cop wanna-bes who are looking for a chance to pull their gun. So, I wanted people to understand how important it is to avoid confrontations like the plague. Plus, when you have a gun, the fact that someone cut you off in traffic isn&#8217;t that big of a deal, and not worth a fight that might take someone&#8217;s life. 

My post NEVER said I carry a gun while fishing. Words mean things, and I chose my words carefully in that post. Years as a published author, however, have taught me that people bring their own biases along when they read something. Good and bad biases. 

Before anyone jumps on me for saying that, I DO IT TOO. Everyone does.

He is entitled to his opinion and I respect him for voicing it, even if I disagree. 

Based on how close the comments match the anti-gun playbook, I wonder if he is just messing with us. With all the years of safe concealed carry across America, few buy into the open carry/unsafe/wild west argument anymore. 

If not, the best thing you can do is let it go - it will help you sleep at night. You can't change the mind of people like this.


----------



## TimTaylor75 (Apr 7, 2009)

I was really hoping to get back out this weekend, but I'll be in Indy for Carb Day for the first time.

Has anyone ever been to Carb Day? Looks like a good time.

(might as well completely change topics again since it appears this thread is completely useless now)


----------



## GerardV (May 17, 2009)

By the way, your post wasn't made in vain. Through a contact with Buckeye Firearms, I was able to reach out to some of the people in charge of enforcing ODNR rules, and bring your (and others) complaints to their attention. 

NO idea if it will do any good. But, in a meeting today, someone is telling the head of the enforcement branch that the good guys are fed up with poachers going unpunished. 

For what it is worth, TimTaylor75, your post compelled me to make the call. 

Also, had I know that the mere mention of the word "gun" in any context would set people off, I wouldn't have done it. I apologize for causing the problem with your thread. 

Never been to Indy, but would love to read a recap of your experiences. 




TimTaylor75 said:


> I was really hoping to get back out this weekend, but I'll be in Indy for Carb Day for the first time.
> 
> Has anyone ever been to Carb Day? Looks like a good time.
> 
> (might as well completely change topics again since it appears this thread is completely useless now)


----------



## Hook N Book (Apr 7, 2004)

This post has run so far off course it's time to shut it down.


----------

